# Mac keyboards work on FreeBSD



## drhowarddrfine (Jun 4, 2015)

I know many of you probably already know this but I thought I'd put this here. I took the keyboard from the older Mac  all-in-one desktop (forgot what that's called) and plugged it into a USB port of my year-old, FreeBSD9.3 workstation at home and it worked straight away. I only tried a few alt-this, cmd-that things in i3 window manager, and I have to return it to work this morning so I might have missed something but I love this keyboard and it's good to know I can buy one and use it at the home office.


----------



## tingo (Jun 5, 2015)

Do try the '@' key - depending on the keyboard layout it might not be where you expect it to be. At least that is the case for Norwegian layout keyboards.


----------



## kpa (Jun 5, 2015)

Yes, the mac keyboards are not anything special compared to standard USB PC keyboards and they just work in general except for the rather non-standard layout.


----------



## ColdfireMC (Jun 8, 2015)

I have used for 10 years a g3 indigo keyboard on my pc's with a wide variety of OS(win98/2000/xp/Linux/OpenBSD/FreeBSD). Nothing special...


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jun 8, 2015)

After using the Mac keyboard all weekend, and having to switch back to my Microsoft keyboard so I can bring the Mac one back to work, I found the feel for the keyboard to be superior in every way. What I dislike the most is having to stretch some fingers to reach some keys and get irritated with the long, key travel time.


----------

